# Silver 36-hole Rear hub for 11-speed



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking for an apparently rare item - a Silver 36-hole rear road hub (130mm) compatible with a new 11-speed Campy cassette and drive train. I've seen varying opinions about 11-speed compatibility with older Campy 9- and 10-speed freehubs, but several manufacturers explicitly state that their Campy hubs will NOT work with 11-speed. The White Industries H3 meets all the req's but is a little pricey for me at $275-ish, and Campy Record only comes in Black at this point. Is there an alternative?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Check eBay for Chorus, Daytona, etc in 36 hole. Either used or NOS. My daily rider wheelset has a 36H Chorus rear with my Chorus 11 drivetrain. Any 9/10 Campy hub will take an 11 speed cassette. I don't know about any varying opinions on campy hubs. Some Eastons don't take 11 but they're black anyway. White industries makes a nice hub and when compared to what else is out there, not really overpriced.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

velojon said:


> I'm looking for an apparently rare item - a Silver 36-hole rear road hub (130mm) compatible with a new 11-speed Campy cassette and drive train. I've seen varying opinions about 11-speed compatibility with older Campy 9- and 10-speed freehubs, but several manufacturers explicitly state that their Campy hubs will NOT work with 11-speed. The White Industries H3 meets all the req's but is a little pricey for me at $275-ish, and Campy Record only comes in Black at this point. Is there an alternative?


One seller has oodles of 9 (and therefore 10/11) speed Mirage hubs which sell for under $40.

NOS Centaur/Daytona, Chorus, and Record hubs with the 2000 and later over-sized axles also show up with a lot of regularity with only the skewers, adjusting nut/dust seal labels, and freehub body differing.


----------



## sweeners (Jul 23, 2008)

*Pmp ?*

How about this:

http://www.pmpbike.net/bike.php/p-6x41x192/codsart-276/page-1/Campagnolo-11-speed-Rear-Hub.htm

With import duties it's probably no cheaper than the White Industries. But its an option at least. I've got one and its a lovely piece of workmanship. And Italian too, if that kind of thing matters.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

How about Ambrosio hubs which I've heard are pretty good see 36h in silver or black:

http://www.ambrosio.co.uk/ambrosio_zenith_hubs.htm

I have some Torelli Master 32h rims which are rebadged Ambrosio Excellights, really nice rims, you also see a lot of Pros ride their tubular box (Nemesis?) rim in Paris-Roubaix


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

velojon said:


> I'm looking for an apparently rare item - a Silver 36-hole rear road hub (130mm) compatible with a new 11-speed Campy cassette and drive train. I've seen varying opinions about 11-speed compatibility with older Campy 9- and 10-speed freehubs, but several manufacturers explicitly state that their Campy hubs will NOT work with 11-speed. The White Industries H3 meets all the req's but is a little pricey for me at $275-ish, and Campy Record only comes in Black at this point. Is there an alternative?


I have an laced but unused Centaur 36H that is surplus to requirements if you're interested. I'm in the UK though!?


----------

